# المقررات التدريبية تخصص الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم حصريا وباللغة العربية



## شكري المغرب (4 مايو 2010)

_السلام عليكم_
_كل ما تحب معرفته عن علم الالكرونيات الصناعية واكث__ر_
_




_
_دروس نظرية وعملية شاملة في الالكترونيات الصناعية من الالف الى الياء_




_جديد وباللغة العربية_
_اليكم الرابط للموقع _
http://www.cdd.tvtc.gov.sa/
:85:​


----------



## ابو ارسلان (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ارسلان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------

